# Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the EOS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 27, 2018)

```
<strong>London, UK, 26th February 2018</strong> – Canon Europe today unveils the launch of the EOS 2000D and EOS 4000D, Canon’s latest entry-level DSLR cameras. With a wide range of practical and easy to use features, these new cameras cater to the storytelling needs of individuals taking their first steps into interchangeable lens photography and those wanting to create superbly detailed DSLR quality pictures and cinematic Full HD movies with ease.</p>
<p>The newest additions to Canon’s entry-level DSLR range, the <a class="formatlink" title="EOS 2000D" href="https://www.canon-europe.com/cameras/eos-2000d/" target="_self">EOS 2000D</a> and <a class="formatlink" title="EOS 4000D" href="https://www.canon-europe.com/cameras/eos-4000d/" target="_self">EOS 4000D</a> have been designed for people who seek out new experiences and want to share their adventures seamlessly to social media. The cameras’ powerful combination of APS-C sensor technology, DIGIC 4+ image processor, seamless Wi-Fi connectivity and straightforward in-camera feature guides enable stories to be captured and shared with highly detailed photos and Full HD movies.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>With the EOS 2000D featuring a new 24.1 Megapixel APS-C sensor, and the EOS 4000D using an 18 Megapixel APS-C sensor, each camera allows for compelling storytelling with superb control over depth of field for beautifully blurred image backgrounds. Shooting rich, atmospheric photos during night-time adventures is also made possible with both models capable of low light shooting up to ISO 6400, expandable to ISO 12800.</p>
<p>The DIGIC 4+ image processor, used in both models, powers Canon’s Scene Intelligent Auto mode, enabling simple point and shoot photography with superb image results, as it automatically optimises every shot. The fast and responsive DIGIC 4+ image processor enables the Full HD video capabilities in both models, breathing cinematic life into captured memories.</p>
<p>In addition to a rear mounted LCD screen (7.5 cm on the EOS 2000D and 6.8 cm on the EOS 4000D), both cameras feature a centrally mounted optical viewfinder, providing a distinctly authentic photography experience and allowing stories to be told just as they were experienced with the naked eye. Decisive moments in unfolding stories can be captured with responsive and precise nine point auto focus and continuous shooting at 3.0 frames per second.</p>
<p>Both cameras are Wi-Fi enabled for seamless smartphone connectivity via the Canon Camera Connect app (iOS and Android), enabling adventurers to rapidly shoot and share their content on social media whilst on the move. New images can be conveniently backed up to Canon’s cloud storage service, irista, via a Wi-Fi connection, ensuring stories and memories shared are never lost.</p>
<p>These processes are made even easier for the EOS 2000D with the inclusion of Near Field Communication (NFC), which can establish a Wi-Fi connection to a smartphone by simply tapping the device on the camera (available on compatible Android devices).</p>
<p>Both models include simple in-camera feature guides, perfect for those looking to improve their storytelling potential as they upgrade from a smartphone. Both cameras include six image settings outside of basic auto modes and a variety of creative filters, enabling experimentation with manual control and the artistic freedom to tell dynamic and vibrant stories. Those embarking on their first DSLR adventure will also benefit from the Canon Photo Companion app, which provides the necessary tips on getting the best out of the cameras.</p>
<p>The EOS 2000D and EOS 4000D’s excellent battery life delivers approximately 500 pictures, or one hour 30 minutes and one hour 15 minutes of HD video respectively, allowing for peace of mind during extended outdoor adventures and the freedom to explore.</p>
<p>Both DSLR models are compatible with over 80 Canon EF and EF-S lenses and range of accessories, giving beginners the greatest choice of systems as they grow and develop their photography skills. The new cameras will be sold as a body only option or with a selection of lens kit options, including an 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II lens.</p>
<p>Canon’s latest entry-level DSLR cameras offer a fantastic gateway to the joys of interchangeable lens photography. The Canon EOS 2000D and Canon EOS 4000D provide an easy and reliable shooting experience that enable users to capture detailed images and sharp Full HD video. As people step-up from their smartphone and expand their creativity, Canon’s new DSLR cameras will intuitively capture superbly detailed professional-looking images, time after time.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS 2000D is available to pre-order from Canon’s online store from 26<sup>th</sup>February 2018.</p>
<p>For more information, please visit: <strong><a class="formatlink" title="EOS 2000D" href="https://www.canon-europe.com/cameras/eos-2000d/" target="article-null">Canon EOS 2000D</a></strong> and <strong><a class="formatlink" title="EOS 4000D" href="https://www.canon-europe.com/cameras/eos-4000d/" target="article-null">Canon EOS 4000D</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## magarity (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

Please be sure to add both to the buyer's guide section so the typical CR reader will know if these two are worth getting :/


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

The "cheapest ever" says the title, whereas the long article does not mention the price at all?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

According to techradar:

4000D costs £369.99 with the kit lens
2000D costs £469.99 with the kit lens

So to summarize the low end of the lineup...

800D gets 24 megapixel sensor with DPAF, 45 autofocus points, Digic 7 processor
200D gets 24 megapixel sensor with DPAF, 9 autofocus points, Digic 7 processor
2000D gets 24 megapixel sensor, NO DPAF, 9 autofocus points, Digic 4+ processor
4000D gets 18 megapixel sensor, NO DPAF, 9 autofocus points, Digic 4+ processor

Now we just need to find out which 24 megapixel sensor is in the 2000D... same as the other newer cameras, or the one from the 750D (with no on-sensor ADC), which it probably is.


----------



## s87343jim (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

So..... basically 4000D is the same as 550D back in 2010, but with wifi.


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



magarity said:


> Please be sure to add both to the buyer's guide section so the typical CR reader will know if these two are worth getting :/



Why not? Even CR readers could have relatives or friends who could find these cameras useful.


----------



## okaro (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



s87343jim said:


> So..... basically 4000D is the same as 550D back in 2010, but with wifi.



It does have never processor Digic 4+ vs. 4. It lacks sensor cleaning, diopteric correction and has plastic lens mount. Of course the price is much less. There probably are software changes also.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

I wish canon would kit these with a NiftyFifty or something like that. The sensor on the iPhone (a very popular smartphone lineup) is about 10X smaller than APS-C. But with an aperture of f/1.8 it’s 8X faster than the average aperture of an 18-55.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



mistaspeedy said:


> Now we just need to find out which 24 megapixel sensor is in the 2000D... same as the other newer cameras, or the one from the 750D (with no on-sensor ADC), which it probably is.



It can't be the newer 24MP sensor because it doesn't have DPAF. And obviously Canon isn't going to develop a new non-DPAF-but-on-chip-ADC for the 2000D.



s87343jim said:


> So..... basically 4000D is the same as 550D back in 2010, but with wifi.



It's basically 1300D but with cheaper build. And the 1300D is basically 1200D with wifi. And the 1200D is basically 600D in a smaller body.


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



IglooEater said:


> I wish canon would kit these with a NiftyFifty or something like that. The sensor on the iPhone (a very popular smartphone lineup) is about 10X smaller than APS-C. But with an aperture of f/1.8 it’s 8X faster than the average aperture of an 18-55.



The press release says "The new cameras will be sold as a *body only* option or with a *selection of lens kit* options, including an 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II lens".

While it looks Canon has still an inventory of 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II to empty, buyers will be able to tailor the cameras to their needs - as long as they know what to look for. It is interesting to know which kits Canon will make available, and in which regions.

Although I'm afraid most people will be more interested in the zoom range than max aperture, and most electronic stores will stock kits with the 18-55. Yet more and more people buy online, and could find different options.


----------



## okaro (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



IglooEater said:


> I wish canon would kit these with a NiftyFifty or something like that. The sensor on the iPhone (a very popular smartphone lineup) is about 10X smaller than APS-C. But with an aperture of f/1.8 it’s 8X faster than the average aperture of an 18-55.



50 mm lens is way too narrow for general use. Also the camera with plastic bayonet mount clearly is not intended for those who swap the lenses. Canon does have the 24 mm pancake but it is only 2/3 stops faster than the kit lens and lacks IS.

Canon has sometimes had double kits but often the lens lacks IS.


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

Meanwhile Sony announces the A7III, which totally obliterates the Canon 6D mark II for the same price 
15 stops of dynamic range
24 megapixels
dual SD card slots
full frame 4K video (full pixel readout)
10fps with mechanical or electronic shutter
IBIS
Battery that lasts 710 shots
and many more features...


----------



## PRINZMETAL (Feb 27, 2018)

*Will Canon's strategy to counter smart phones be effective?*

It is clear that Canon's strategy against smart phones is to have relatively inexpensive dsrl cameras with feature sets designed for new dsrl users. Will it work?


----------



## snoke (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Will Canon's strategy to counter smart phones be effective?*



PRINZMETAL said:


> It is clear that Canon's strategy against smart phones is to have relatively inexpensive dsrl cameras with feature sets designed for new dsrl users. Will it work?



Canon like drug dealer give you "free" first hit.
Get addicted want buy more.
Got EF-S lens, want more EF camera, not FE, etc.
Simple.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

These are typically the type of Canon camera your find in Costco, Wal-Mart etc. where many of the purchasers will only ever take family holiday snaps. 
They are not meant for advanced users but if they get people onto a more creative photographic journey then Canon has done its job.


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



jeffa4444 said:


> many of the purchasers will only ever take family holiday snaps.



They could also be the first camera many could afford (or wants to spend little anyway), and test if photography is something they like (and are good for). Remember that for many years people entered photography with cameras like the Pentax K1000, no-frills cameras yet good enough.

Sure, one could also go for something used, but there's always the risk of a dud.

If I had young children I'd get one for them to play with and learn. Just like my grandfather had to get me a cheap camera so I no longer put my hands on my father's one... 

Or maybe I could get one for my father, now that he's old, and never transitioned to digital photography.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



-pekr- said:


> The "cheapest ever" says the title, whereas the long article does not mention the price at all?



The title says, "The Cheapest DSLR Ever?"

You do understand what a question mark is, I hope.


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



mistaspeedy said:


> Meanwhile Sony announces the A7III, which totally obliterates the Canon 6D mark II for the same price
> 15 stops of dynamic range
> 24 megapixels
> dual SD card slots
> ...



If they would only add an optical viewfinder and mirrorbox to it, add a modicum of weather sealing so that my inverted camera on strap didn't get water in it, make it not painful to hold with heavy telephoto lenses, allow the viewfinder to fully articulate, improve the touchscreen interface... and give it an EF mount, I would probably agree!


----------



## Talys (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



LDS said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > many of the purchasers will only ever take family holiday snaps.
> ...



The 4000D is a bazillion times more advanced than the camera that I had in my high school photography club (a film Minolta), and I had an endless fun with that.

I think photography is a wonderful hobby, and the more accessible cameras can be, the better.


----------



## SkynetTX (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

If you want to take superbly detailed DSLR quality pictures what would you use your DSLR camera like a point and shoot for? If you always use the Scene Intelligent Auto mode with the rear LCD view you will never learn what the settings mean and how to change them to have the required effect. Can you create silky waterfalls in SIA mode? Hardly. Can you take true macro shots with relatively large DoF? No.

And we still have no innovation in the entry-level camera line-up. Both the 2000D and the 4000D have the same old kit lens and sensor and processor as the 1000D had years ago. 

Canon should update the entry-level cameras with Digic 6 processor and a newer sensor though it can have 18 MPs.


----------



## Takingshots (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



LDS said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > many of the purchasers will only ever take family holiday snaps.
> ...


 "The Cheapest DSLR ever" - does that mean figuratively or dollar cents or both...? Some of the current phones have better specs for its camera. I would think the mellenials would want a very good phones with its decent camera as oppose to carrying the "cheapest dslr" as well as having a phone. Even my cheapest LG phones has modes for shutter and EV adjustments ... Pictures came out quite decent.


----------



## LDS (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



SkynetTX said:


> If you want to take superbly detailed DSLR quality pictures what would you use your DSLR camera like a point and shoot for? If you always use the Scene Intelligent Auto mode with the rear LCD view you will never learn what the settings mean and how to change them to have the required effect.



Does the camera support only the auto mode? No. It would be difficult today to sell a camera with no auto mode and some scene settings - its market would become too limited. Of course, if someone is not interested, ir too lazy to learn photography, no camera could help. And unlike a couple of decades ago, there's a lot of resources to learn from - accessible by the smartphone too.

I'm curious about the "Canon Photo Companion" app, and how good it is to learn the basics. 

What Digic 6 would add, for the target market? Uts buyers probably have no idea what a "Digic" is. IIRC the 5DII uses a Digic 4 - and I guess it still deliver excellent images.

The 2000D doesn't use the older sensor.


----------



## alienman (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



mistaspeedy said:


> Meanwhile Sony announces the A7III, which totally obliterates the Canon 6D mark II for the same price
> 15 stops of dynamic range
> 24 megapixels
> dual SD card slots
> ...



Agree, Canon's strategy seems strange putting a lot of focus on cheap cameras.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

Until now, both BH and Adorama site, not include the new EOS 4000D or 2000D.

Will not this be sold in the USA?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

I'm not surprised at these new cheap Canon cameras... their features match their price, and I have no complaints with them.

My main complaint has been with cameras like the 6D mark II, which pales in comparison to cameras like the newly announced Sony a7III.

Canon have chosen to restrict and disable many features from that camera, and limit it at the hardware level as well.

Sony goes all out packing as many high-end features into it as it can. More or less 99% of all complaints people had about earlier Sony cameras have been addressed. Even autofocus with Canon lenses has gotten great unless you are the most demanding sports shooter (if you dont like Sony's glass).

The Canon m50 is certainly a step in the right direction... they cant undo previous camera launches... they just need to keep going in that direction and everyone should be happy.


----------



## Isaacheus (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



mistaspeedy said:


> I'm not surprised at these new cheap Canon cameras... their features match their price, and I have no complaints with them.
> 
> My main complaint has been with cameras like the 6D mark II, which pales in comparison to cameras like the newly announced Sony a7III.
> 
> ...



Yep, these cameras fit a gap and that's fine. I get the feeling they're trying to sway some of the second hand market into buying new, which is perfectly fine. 

On the other end of the market, it seems a bit more hit and miss. The new a73 really shows the 6dmk2 up, and even hits the 5dmk4 in enough areas that it starts to look a bit behind. It is older yes, and I'm going off specs sheet rather than real world experience, but it's much cheaper too, and appears to address many of the previous shortcomings of the cheaper a72


----------



## DanM (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

Cheapest ever? It's £329 in the UK, or £369 with a lens and I paid £299 for a 1200D and 18-55 a few years ago...


----------



## Cochese (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

This is the camera that all future aunts and uncles will buy and never use. In fifteen years, they'll tell tales of the "amazing high end camera they never use, but you can have."


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



DanM said:


> Cheapest ever? It's £329 in the UK, or £369 with a lens and I paid £299 for a 1200D and 18-55 a few years ago...



Apples and oranges. We’re talking MSRP obviously.


----------



## LDS (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



mistaspeedy said:


> I'm not surprised at these new cheap Canon cameras... their features match their price, and I have no complaints with them.
> 
> My main complaint has been with cameras like the 6D mark II, which pales in comparison to cameras like the newly announced Sony a7III.



So feel free to complain in the dedicated thread - what's the reason of doing it here, promote the Sony?

Of course the 2000D and 4000D are aimed at a far different market than $2000 cameras. I would not be surprised if the 4000D will be available, body only, at one tenth of that price.


----------



## s87343jim (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



Sharlin said:


> s87343jim said:
> 
> 
> > So..... basically 4000D is the same as 550D back in 2010, but with wifi.
> ...



Not really. I think its more like a 550D as it doesn't have a flip out screen.


----------



## rsdofny (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Will Canon's strategy to counter smart phones be effective?*

It appears to me that Canon has the impression of a clunky DSLR is the ultimate upgrade path for ordinary people. A more informed consumer will know that there are a lot more capable mirrorless camera. ala Sony A6X00s, comes in very, very small package. Personally, I think that Canon over-complicates its lineup to milk enough profit at the low end while preserving the profit margin at the high end camera. Will that strategy work in face of Sony's aggressive product introduction and slowly maturing lens lineup (including 3rd party)?




PRINZMETAL said:


> It is clear that Canon's strategy against smart phones is to have relatively inexpensive dsrl cameras with feature sets designed for new dsrl users. Will it work?


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Will Canon's strategy to counter smart phones be effective?*



rsdofny said:


> It appears to me that Canon has the impression of a clunky DSLR is the ultimate upgrade path for ordinary people. A more informed consumer will know that there are a lot more capable mirrorless camera. ala Sony A6X00s, comes in very, very small package. Personally, I think that Canon over-complicates its lineup to milk enough profit at the low end while preserving the profit margin at the high end camera. Will that strategy work in face of Sony's aggressive product introduction and slowly maturing lens lineup (including 3rd party)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehh. It’s abundantly clear that Canon has multiple offerings for different demographics upgrading from camera phones. For those demographics that want a small camera they have various PowerShots and EOS M bodies like the M100 and the new M50. But as they certainly know based on sales figures, there are still demographics desiring a ”serious”-looking body, ie. a DSLR. These cheap Rebels are still the cameras that fund the R&D of Canon’s mirrorless endeavour as well as higher-end DSLRs.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*



mistaspeedy said:


> Meanwhile Sony announces the A7III, which totally obliterates the Canon 6D mark II for the same price
> 15 stops of dynamic range
> 24 megapixels
> dual SD card slots
> ...



Precisely what does that have to do with this thread?



mistaspeedy said:


> I'm not surprised at these new cheap Canon cameras... their features match their price, and I have no complaints with them.
> 
> My main complaint has been with cameras like the 6D mark II, which pales in comparison to cameras like the newly announced Sony a7III.



Once again, what does the second statement have to do with this thread? You don't have a problem with the 2000/4000D, end of story. Go and moan about Canon's corporate strategy on threads dedicated to that. Incidentally, comparing a couple of entry-level, ultra-budget models to a higher end camera that costs several times more is disingenuous to say the least.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 28, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

I have to say, when I saw the prices of the latest releases from Canon, I found the M50 seemed good value, whereas these two DSLRs don't seem all that great in comparison - clearly they are different beasts, of course, but the 4000D in particular would be a hard sell (body only it's £40 less than the 2000D); obviously this is recommended pricing, and they'll come down, but at present if I were asked by someone starting out, I'd recommend they get a secondhand copy of an older model that offers this much for less, or for the same price, possibly more. It's not fair to compare RRP to street price, except when it comes to actual purchasing decisions, when you must assess the whole market and what your budget can get you. Having said all that, pushing the lower boundary is a good thing, and if it encourages more people to get into photography, all the better (the venerable 300D was in that spirit, after all).


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Mar 1, 2018)

*Re: Canon Announces the EOS Rebel 4000D, The Cheapest DSLR Ever? Will Come to North America as the E*

Releasing cheapest-in-class DSLRs is classic Canon... 5D and 300D were the ones I remember.

As to the only modest price difference between the 4000D & 2000D, people at this end of the market are extremely sensitive to price.

I've a 550D and these look pretty comparable.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 2, 2018)

*Re: Will Canon's strategy to counter smart phones be effective?*



rsdofny said:


> It appears to me that Canon has the impression of a clunky DSLR is the ultimate upgrade path for ordinary people. A more informed consumer will know that there are a lot more capable mirrorless camera. ala Sony A6X00s, comes in very, very small package. Personally, I think that Canon over-complicates its lineup to milk enough profit at the low end while preserving the profit margin at the high end camera. Will that strategy work in face of Sony's aggressive product introduction and slowly maturing lens lineup (including 3rd party)?



A few years ago I was eagerly awaiting a successor to the A6000, and I'm still waiting.
Same for the A5100.
All Sony has done since then is made even more expensive bodies. The A6000 is ancient and overpriced for what it does, Sony should have discontinued it and the A5300 years ago, even if just to refresh the user interface.


----------

